# Go, Wesilu, go!!!



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

On cloud 9 today! Had just planned to get Wesson singled out before the year was up, but I guess she had other plans!

Today under judge David Anthony, Wesson took her first major! And she was owner handled (as always)!!!

Wesson is just 19 months old and has been show on a very limited scale.

​I'm still floating.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Way to go! How awesome is that


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you!! I still can't believe it! He absolutely LOVED her!

Pictures taken with my iPhone today at the show grounds.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Wow, that picture of you both is worth a thousand words! 
Sheilah


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Wow, that picture of you both is worth a thousand words!


She's my girl <3 <3 <3 

I am so grateful to her breeder. When she was little, Wesson was just supposed to come to me for a little while for some socialization and training....and she just stayed. She did go back down to her breeder's for a few months to grow up a little, and when she came back, she was a different dog, and she was different in an amazing way.

More sure of herself, more physically mature, more mentally mature, drives were starting to surface that were very low as a youngster.

She has worked beautifully on sheep, and when our finances improve again, we will be back out in the pasture working.

The National is in October, and we will be going. After that, her OFA rads will be done and we'll prepare for next year's litter!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Way to go, I bet you're still smiling today!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Outstanding-Jackie & Wesson


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

GAH! My picture needs to GET HERE!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I just now saw this thread. A very big congratulations, Jackie!!! A major! Do you feel like someone should throw you a party, lol? I would, if I was there.  Those majors are the bane of my existence. Sage's Best of Breed last weekend over 20 other GSDs, including 3 specials, was 2 points. Arghhhh. 

I know how you feel about waiting for your show photo. It seems to take years to get here. I'm of course waiting on Sage's from last weekend in Tulsa.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Huge :congratulations: Way to go!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

She's a beauty! Congratulations


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Do you feel like someone should throw you a party, lol


I do! Especially since it was owner handled!

My friend Alyshia assures me the picture is going to be gorgeous (she was in the ring making sure she looked nice)


----------

